
We Can Break Up Big Tech – By Elizabeth Warren - dotcoma
https://medium.com/@teamwarren/heres-how-we-can-break-up-big-tech-9ad9e0da324c
======
bfrog
The whole point of vc money is to sell to someone with deeper pockets right?
Wouldn't this stifle the entire VC funding pyramid?

